# Newbie to smoking cheese, would like help



## gmg2015 (Aug 6, 2015)

To start off I have a GMG Jim Bowie pellet smoker. I would like to try smoking some cheese up until now have only done meats. From what I have found so far is that you want to smoke it at 80 deg or under. My questions are how long and how to cool and pakage afterwards? I would vacuum seal rather than wax. Can different kinds be smoked at the same time? I have Sharp Cheddar, Mild Cheddar, Gouda and Hot Pepper, all are one pound pieces except the Gouda it is 1/2 pound.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## bregent (Aug 13, 2015)

Correct. Ideally, you need to keep the temps in the smoker below 80F. I usually let the cheese rest in the fridge wrapped in cheese cloth overnight to make sure all residual moisture is removed before vacuum sealing. And sure, you can smoke all different kinds of cheese at once, provided you want to use the same wood for all. 

Please read this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

It will answer all of the questions you've asked and more.

How are you planning on keeping a pellet grill smoking at less than 80F?  I don't think that's possible.


----------



## muralboy (Aug 13, 2015)

Fellow newbie to pellet smoking here as well - as of Fathers Day - and did my first batch of cheese within the first week. 

I agree with B's comments on temps. Need to keep under 80 deg. Going to be hard with a pellet smoker without a cold smoker unit.  I have a Big Kahuna cold smoker attached to my pellet grill. It pumps in the smoke without the addition of any heat. 

The heat of the day is another factor to consider. I got lucky with a few cold snaps in the weather back in June which prompted me to try the cold smoke.

You may also want to let the cheese rest outside the fridge for an hour to come up to temp and whipe off Amy moisture.


----------



## wade (Aug 13, 2015)

For cold smoking cheese, if you are trying it in a pellet smoker I would suggest using something like an AMNPS to create the smoke rather than the pellet smoker itself. If you try to use the GMG then it is likely to get it way too hot.

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## bregent (Aug 13, 2015)

Wade said:


> For cold smoking cheese, if you are trying it in a pellet smoker I would suggest using something like an AMNPS to create the smoke rather than the pellet smoker itself. If you try to use the GMG then it is likely to get it way too hot.
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


You may have a hard time getting a good draft in a pellet smoker using an AMNPS unless you can get the fan to run. I tried it and it seemed like the smoke was getting stale. A better alternative may be to just build a cardboard box smoker:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=cardboard+box+smoker


----------



## wade (Aug 13, 2015)

It can be done if you remove all of the pellets from the hopper and from the auger. I agree though, the cardboard box or even a new clean bin would probably be easier.


----------

